# ms word, index, dotted line



## iknowu99 (Jul 23, 2010)

I can't figure this out...trying to write one thing on the left and then ...... and something on the right side similar to an index file that has topic on left and dotted to the right to the page number. i am using periods but it groups some of them as elipses, it messes up the allignment of the numbers on the right. visually one can see that the page numbers are not in line vertically. any ideas?


----------



## iknowu99 (Jul 23, 2010)

Insert->Reference->Index & Tables->Table of Contents tab


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jul 24, 2010)

If you don't need a table of contents per se, but just a dotted line "leader", you can add a tab stop (either left or right-aligned), and then format the tab to use dots or dashes as a leader.  You can't do this for a "default" tab stop; you have to add your own tab either through the tab dialog or by left-clicking at the appropriate spot on the ruler.  If you're using Word 2007, the tab dialog has been relocated to the paragraph dialog (lower left corner of the paragraph formatting dialog).  I only mention that because it took me days or maybe even weeks to figure out where the tab formats had disappeared to in office 2007.

Hope this helps,

Cindy


----------



## iknowu99 (Jul 24, 2010)

i kept rigth clicking parts of ruler and found Tabs option....if it was a video game i would have to say this is a cheat code...bcuz it's hard to find


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jul 24, 2010)

Were you able to format the tab with the dotted leader?


----------



## iknowu99 (Jul 27, 2010)

dotted or i think there were 4 more options...it works. thanks.


----------

